# Woman Unknowingly Videotapes Sister's Demise



## MMiz (Apr 18, 2006)

*Woman Unknowingly Videotapes Sister's Demise*

MIAMI BEACH, FL -- In an odd twist of fate, a sister caught her sister's last minutes alive - without even knowing.

Maria Ramoutar and her sister were in separate cars on their way back from Miami Beach when Maria saw a fiery car crash. She decided to videotape it with her cell phone.

Four people inside that burning car died, including Maria's sister.

*Read More!*


----------



## BrandoEMT (Apr 18, 2006)

That sucks...but as she said in the end after she found out it was her sister, "...she says she wishes she *would have* done something to save her."

Granted she probably couldn't do anything, did she stop, did she call 911? 

I've been on the side of the road needing assistance before and no one would stop.  It's as I learned in sociology, if it is a populated area everyone else thinks someone else will do something or call for help so no one does.  They instead videotape the event and become witness.

I don't mean to sound callus since I am now living through a death in the family but she possibly could have done something for a stranger.


----------



## MMiz (Apr 19, 2006)

There have been months where I drive 150 miles or so a day.  Being on the road a lot means I see lots of accidents and stranded motorists.  I *always* call for an accident or person in a ditch.  I don't call 911 for a broken down car.  Usually I'm the first one to report the problem, though I rarely see it happen.

I guess the lesson goes back to that golden rule of life.  We should treat everyone how we'd want to be treated or would like a family member to be treated.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 19, 2006)

Probably would have used the cell to call 911, not record people dying. That's sick. I feel for her, but still, what kind of a person would do that?


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Last mutual aid call we ran dealing with a crash on the interstate, with fatalities, we had the same issues with passer-bys videotaping on cell phones. Thank goodness we had tarped the vehicles quickly. It disgusted me to see people trying to do that.*


----------



## Raf (Apr 19, 2006)

It's so sad that people are videotaping crashes for their own pleasure. It's not until they find out that their family is involved that they feel the pain that crashes bring.

"Observers" are also the leading cause of traffic hold up. If you watch accidents on TV you always see everyone slowing down as they pass the accident to look around. It's really annoying.


----------



## fm_emt (Apr 19, 2006)

I stop when I see accidents. Sure, some people say "Dude, that's what a whacker would do." But they've probably never been the person *in* the wreck off the side of the road. I have. And as I'm sure you can all imagine, it really sucks when everyone just drives on by. So, at the very least, if there are no emergency vehicles anywhere to be seen/heard, I now stop and see if people are ok. I don't just dial 911 and keep on driving, unable to give the dispatchers any useful information.

But making a video of it? Hrm. That's lame. Although we keep hearing about how blogs & video phones are going to be the next wave of citizen journalism. I think that people would rather be the one that gets the fame for having their cell phone clip be aired on the news. Remember the bombings in London? They made a huge deal about 'the citizen journalist.'


----------



## Jon (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll stop if I can. I WON'T call 9-1-1 if I don't stop... because I'm an EMT, with EMS Plates... and could possibly be hit with breach of duty...

I've stopped on 95 near trenton... for a VERY NASTY rollover MVA with 1 NJ State Trooper onscene... he told me to get my *** back in my car and leave .... a-hole...


----------



## TTLWHKR (Apr 19, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I'll stop if I can. I WON'T call 9-1-1 if I don't stop... because I'm an EMT, with EMS Plates... and could possibly be hit with breach of duty...
> 
> I've stopped on 95 near trenton... for a VERY NASTY rollover MVA with 1 NJ State Trooper onscene... he told me to get my *** back in my car and leave .... a-hole...


 

You said it all... New Jersey.. Any questions?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 19, 2006)

Raf said:
			
		

> "Observers" are also the leading cause of traffic hold up. If you watch accidents on TV you always see everyone slowing down as they pass the accident to look around. It's really annoying.


You have no idea how true that is until you live in Florida.  A guy changing his tire will bring the traffic on I-75 to halt in a heartbeat.


----------



## squid (Apr 24, 2006)

I have called and not stopped. I tell dispatch the reason -- if I don't stop and don't see responders on the way, it's either because I'm responding to another call or it's unsafe, both of which are totally cool reasons not to stop. But I hear what you're saying about not wanting to call if you can't do anything.


----------

